# Electric Blue Acaras spawned in my community tank



## ericjrodri (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello all!
How do I protect the babies that my Electric Blue Acara had in my 75G community tank? The parents are doing a pretty good job keeping everyone away. (babies are out but not swimming yet..) But I'm scared they'll get eaten by one of the 3 plecos in there or the one clown loach, or the other 3 adult Electric blue acaras or the two thread fins ...

I guess the question is. If I want to keep the fry alive. Do I have to take them out or will they make it? Do I need to take the parents out too with them into a separate tank? If I do have to take them out. When would I do it? once they start swimming?

Thanks a bunch!
Eric.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of responses...

By this time, you may not have any fry left. If they're still around(or in the future), you could siphon out several once they become free swimming. Leave some fry left for the parents to continue defending. If you get greedy and remove all of them, the pair could turn on one another.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Of course if you remove some of the fry you should already have plans for feeding them - I believe there are "fry" foods commercially available; do a Google search and I'm sure you'll find plenty of options.

Back in the day I had a separate spawning tank where I would put holding females or pairs. In those cases where the parents are present I never bothered with fry food - I simply fed the parents and apparently they worried about feeding their kids.

Once the fry get a little size on them ground up flakes or pellets work fine.


----------



## feignfacade (Jan 11, 2015)

I know this post is really old but I cant find anywhere to find out how to tell a male from a female electric blue acara. can you tell me how to tell genders?


----------

